# Marine Observer



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi out there.

Has anyone got any idea if it's possible to get hold of copies (either paper or electronic) of the famed Marine Observer journal, please?

I'm interested in the series from the 1970's mainly, as that was when I was most active in doing the 'OBS'. 

Paul.


----------



## Charley George (Feb 28, 2014)

Have you tried the Met Office? It may be worth a try.


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Charley. 

Thanks for that. Yes, I tried them a long time ago when I first got the idea, thanks. They couldn't help. I suppose I'm hoping for someone to come on here and tell me they've got the whole lot, done up in a nice neat pile, just waiting for a buyer! Some chance. But you can but hope.

Cheers.


----------



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

You could try "The Hon Coy of Master Mariners " on the "HQS Wellington" -Thames Embankment, as they have a great collection of Magazines of similar type in their wonderful library


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

If ever a publication deserves digitising and being put online it is the Marine Observer.

By the way, have you tried some of the online secondhand book shops?


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Nav.

No, I haven't done that, but it's certainly worth a try. Thanks. I'll let you know how I get on.

I agree with the previous writer; if ever a publication needed digitising and making available to a wider audience it's this one.

Regards, Paul


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for your suggestion too, John. Certainly worth a go at that. I never did hear of that outfit. Probably a result of living so far away from Britain!

Paul


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

There's a couple of bound annual volumes on eBay at the moment, a bit earlier than you want though, see Item : 350868012187

Also found some single copies on Abe Books : http://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=6130348633&searchurl=sts=t&amp;tn=marine+observer

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Andy. Good to QSO again.

Had a look at your ebay suggestion, but as you say, a little too early for me. Thanks anyway. I've seen the ones available on Abe, but again, not quite what I need. It's got to be the full set or nothing!

Regards,

Paul


----------

